# PHP & eMail empfangen ?



## PatrickD (20. Januar 2002)

Hallo Gemeinschaft,

weiß jemand wie man mit PHP eine eMail empfangen den Inhalt auslesen und in eine Textdatei schreiben kann ? (Senden ist bekannt)

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Subwoover (20. Januar 2002)

Sorry weiss ich leider nicht aber ich würd das auch breeeeennend gerne wissen =)


----------



## Spontan (20. Januar 2002)

also ich hab mal ne datei rangehängt , einfach mal durchkucken....
cYa


----------



## PatrickD (21. Januar 2002)

Danke,

ich werde mir das mal anschauen !


----------

